# berlin klassik



## Cjp2595 (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't wait till tomorrow for the berlin klassik!!!! Who's going tomorrow? I am! I can't to see you there. My car is a 1997 vw jetta gt the colour of my car is Winzor blue with rtx rims


----------

